# Rare! Vintage! Needs a new tire...



## jwm (Jan 2, 2011)

You don't see too many of these on the street.

 Skate Bike

JWM


----------



## bud poe (Jan 2, 2011)

I remember those being marketed as the "Mtv Le Run Skate-bike"...They ran commercials on Mtv with people doing tricks on them and stuff...What a weird gimmick!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 2, 2011)

oh yeah I remember those too !!


----------



## OldRider (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll pass, I wouldn't get far on my bush trails!Neat idea though for city sidewalks.


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 2, 2011)

WORLDS OF WONDER the toy manufacturer that made Teddy Ruxpin produced this weird thing in 1989. At the time I worked for an ad agency and was given the assignment to create a commercial for the SkateBike that would appeal to 10-18 year old boys. I had a lot of fun casting young skateboarders in Los Angeles and witnessing some amazing talent. I gave them each a skatebike for a week and challenged them to return with their amazing tricks! The commercial was off the chain, but the spot and the bike had a quick life...WOW went into bankruptcy and folded a few months later.


----------



## jwm (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow. I had no idea that this thing had such a story behind it. But I guess that's what I get for staying away from TV.

JWM


----------

